# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Quotes from the Dhammapada

## tommyrp12

I bought this book called The Way Of The Buddha, The Illustrated Dhammapada. This a compilation in verse form words spoken by the classical Buddha known as Siddhartha Gautama Shakyamuni during various times in his life. I hope it is a source of wisdom and inspiration everyone can enjoy, no matter what your religious denomination is. I will add one verse a day. If you have your own quotes or comments please add them as long as it is not divisive trolling. 

(EDIT: I will be quoting by the page so it may contain one or more verses.) 

9/11/2014 

Chapter 1 : The Twin Verses

All that we are is a result of what we have thought: it is founded on our thoughts, it is made up of our thoughts. If a man speaks or acts with an evil thought, pain follows him, as the wheel follows the foot of the ox that draws the carriage.

All that we are is the result of what we have thought: it is founded on our thoughts, it is made up of our thoughts. If a man speaks or acts with a pure thought, happiness follows him , like a shadow that never leaves him.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/12/14  Chapter 1: The twin verses 

"He abused me , he beat me,he defeated me ,he robbed me"- in those who harbor such thoughts hatred will never cease.
He abused me , he beat me, he defeated me,he robbed me" - in those who do not harbor such thoughts hatred will cease. 

For hatred does not cease by hatred at any time: hatred ceases by love -this is an old rule. 

The world does not know that we must all come to an end here; but those who know it, their quarrels cease at once.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/13/14

Chapter 1: The twin verses 

He  who lives looking for pleasure only, his senses uncontrolled, immoderate in his food ,idle, and weak, Mara ( the tempter) will certainly overthrow him, as the wind throws down a weak tree.

He who lives without looking for pleasures, his senses well controlled, moderate in his food, faithful and strong, him Mara will certainly not overthrow, any more than the wind throws down a mountain.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/14/14

Chapter 1: The twin verses 

He who wished to put on the yellow dress without having cleansed himself from sin, who disregards temperance and truth, is unworthy of the yellow dress. 

But he who has cleansed himself from sin, is well grounded in all virtues, and endowed also temperance and truth , he is indeed worthy of the yellow dress.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/15/14

Chapter 1 : The twin verses 

They who imagine truth in untruth, and see untruth in truth, never arrive at truth, but follow vain desires. 

They who know truth in truth, and untruth in untruth, arrive at the truth, and follow true desires.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/16/14

Chapter 1: The twin verses

As rain breaks through a ill-thatched house, passion will break through an unreflecting mind.

As rain does not break through a well thatched house, passion will not break through a well-reflecting mind.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/17/14

Chapter 1: The twin verses 

The evildoer mourns in this world, and he mourns in the next; he mourns in both. He mourns and suffers when he sees the evil of his own work.

The virtuous man delights in this world and he delights in the next; he delights in both. He delights and rejoices, when he sees the purity of his own work.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/18/14

Chapter 1: The twin verses 

The evildoer suffers in this world, and he suffers in the next; he suffers in both. He suffers when he thinks of the evil he has done; he suffers more when going on the evil path. 

The virtuous man is happy in this world , and he is happy in the next; he is happy in both. He is happy when he thinks of the good he has done; he is still more happy when going on the good path.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/19/14

Chapter 1: The twin verses

The thoughtless man, even if he can recite a large portion (of the law), but is not a doer of it, has no share in the priesthood, but is like a cowherd counting the cows of others.

The follower of the law, even if he can recite only a small portion (of the law), but, having forsaken passion and hatred and foolishness, possesses true knowledge and serenity of mind, he, caring for nothing in this world or that to come, has indeed a share in the priesthood.

----------


## tommyrp12

I am going to skip a few chapters now and then so I am not plagiarizing this book. 

9/20/14

Chapter 3: Thought 

As a fletcher makes straight his arrow, a wise man makes straight his trembling and unsteady thought, which is difficult to guard, difficult to hold back.

As a fish taken from his watery home and thrown on dry ground, our thought  trembles all over in order to escape the dominion of Mara, the tempter.

It is good to tame the mind, which is difficult to hold in and flighty, rushing wherever it listeth; a tamed mind brings happiness.

Let the wise man guard his thoughts, for they are difficult to perceive, very artful, and they rush wherever they list: thoughts well guarded bring happiness. 

Those who bridle their mind which travels far, move about alone, is without a body, and hides in the chamber of the heart will be free from the bonds of Mara , the tempter.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/21/14

Chapter 3: Thought

If a man's faith is unsteady, if he does not know the true law, if his peace of mind is troubled, his knowledge will never be perfect. 

If a man's thoughts are not dissipated, if his mind is not perplexed, if he has ceased to think of good or evil, then there is no fear for him while he is watchful.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/22/14

Chapter 3: Thought 

Knowing that this body is fragile like a jar, and making this thought firm like a fortress, one should attack Mara ,the tempter, with the weapon of knowledge, one should watch him when conquered, and should never rest. 

Before long, alas! this body will lie on the earth, despised, without understanding, like a useless log.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/23/14

Chapter 3: Thought

Whatever a hater may do to a hater, or an enemy to an enemy, a wrongly directed mind will do us greater mischief.

Not a mother, not a father, will do so much, nor any other relatives ; a well- directed mind will do us greater service.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/24/14

Chapter 4: Flowers 

Who shall overcome this earth , and the world of Yama the lord of the departed, and the world of the gods ? Who shall find out the plainly shown path of virtue, as a clever man finds out the right flower. 

The disciple will overcome the earth, and the world of Yama, and the world of the gods. The disciple will find out the plainly shown path of virtue, as a clever man finds the right flower. 

He who knows that this body is like froth, and has learned that it is as unsubstantial as a mirage, will break the flower-pointed arrow of Mara, and never see the king of death.

----------


## jllundqu

I always liked reading Anguttara Nikaya:

"Warriors, Warriors we call ourselves.  We fight for high endeavour, splendid virtue, and sublime wisdom.  Therefore we call ourselves Warriors."

----------


## jllundqu

Though I am not a practicing buddhist, I do so admire it.  I endeavour to work towards understanding the four noble truths and walk the eight-fold path.

----------


## tommyrp12

I will have to check out that set of writings some time. It sounds allot like Dogen.  I never really got further than a few chapters into his main writing called the Shobogenzo but from the little I did read its good stuff you might be into it. I have saved it for another time. 

"SHOBOGENZO The Treasure House of the Eye of the True Teaching"

----------


## tommyrp12

9/25/14

Chapter 4: Flowers

Death carries off a man who is gathering flowers, and whose mind is distracted, as a flood carries off a sleeping village.

Death subdues a man who is gathering  flowers, and whose mind is distracted, before he is satiated in his pleasure.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/26/14

Chapter 4: Flowers 

As the bee collects nectar and departs without injuring the flower, or its color or scent. so let a sage dwell in his village. 

Not the perversities of others, not their sins of commission or omission, but his own misdeeds and negligences should a sage take notice of.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/27/14

Chapter 4: Flowers

Like a beautiful flower, full of color , but without scent, are the fine but fruitless words of him who does not act accordingly. 

But , like a beautiful flower, full of color and full of scent, are the fine and fruitful words of him who acts accordingly. 

As many kinds of wreaths can be made from a heap of flowers, so many good things may be achieved by a mortal when once he is born. 

The scent of flowers does not travel against the wind, nor that of sandalwood, or of Tagara and Mallika flowers; but the odor of good people travels even against the wind; a good man pervades every place.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/28/14

CHapter 4: Flowers 

Sandalwood or Tagara, a lotus -flower, or a Vassiki, among these sorts of perfumes, the perfume of virtue is unsurpassed. 

Mean is the scent that comes from Tagara and sandalwood; the perfume of those who possess virtue rises up to the gods at the highest. 

Of the people who possess these virtues, who live without thoughtlessness, and who are emancipated through true knowledge, Mara, the tempter, never finds the way. 

As on a heap of rubbish cast upon the highway the lily will grow full of sweet perfume and delight, thus among those who are mere rubbish the disciple of the truly enlightened Buddha shines forth by his knowledge above the blinded worldling.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/29/14

Chapter 5: The fool

Long is the night to him who is awake; long is a mile to him who is tired; long is life to the foolish who do not know the true law.

If a traveler does not meet with one who is his better, or his equal let him firmly keep to his solitary journey; there is no companionship with a fool.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/30/14 

Chapter 5: The fool

"These sons belong to me, and this wealth belongs to me", with such thoughts a fool is tormented. He himself does not belong to himself; how much less sons and wealth? 

The fool who knows his foolishness, is wise at least so far. But a fool who thinks himself wise, he is called a fool indeed.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/1/14

Chapter 5: The fool 

If a fool be associated with a wise man even all his life, he will perceive the truth as little as a spoon perceives the taste of soup.

If an intelligent man be associated for one minute only with a wise man, he will soon perceive the truth, as the tongue perceives the taste of soup.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/2/14

 Chapter 5: The fool 

Fools of poor understanding have themselves for their greatest enemies, for they do evil deeds which must bear bitter fruit.

That deed is not well done of which a man must repent, and the reward of which he receives crying and with a tearful face. 

No, that deed is well done of which a man does not repent, and the reward of which he receives gladly and cheerfully. 

As long as the evil deed done does not bear fruit, the fool thinks it is like honey ; but when it ripens, then the fool suffers grief.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/3/14

 Chapter 5: The fool 

Let a fool month after month eat his food ( like an ascetic) with the tip of a blade of Kusa's grass, yet he is not worth the sixteenth particle of those who have well weighed the law.

An evil deed, like newly drawn milk, does not turn suddenly; smoldering, like fire covered by ashes, it follows the fool. 

And when the evil deed, after it has become known, brings sorrow to the fool, then it destroys his bright lot,nay, it cleaves his head.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/4/14

Chapter 5: The fool

Let the fool wish for a false reputation, for precedence among the Bhikshus, for lordship in the convents, for worship among other people!

"may both the layman and he who has left the world think that this is done by me; may they be subject to me in everything which is to be done or is not to be done," thus is the mind of the fool , and his desire and pride increase.

"One is the road that leads to wealth , another the road that leads to Nirvana," if the Bhikshu, the disciple of Buddha, has learned this he will not yearn for honor, he will strive after separation from the world.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/5/14

Chapter :6 The wise man

If you see a man who tells you what is to be avoided, who administers reproofs, and is intelligent, follow that wise man as you would one who tells of hidden treasure; it will be better , not worse, for him who follows him. 

Let him admonish, let him teach, let him forbid what is improper!- he will be beloved of the good, by the bad he will be hated.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/6/14

 Chapter :6 The wise man

Do not have evildoers for friends, do not have low people for friends: have virtuous people for friends, have for friends the best of men.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/7/14

 Chapter :6 The wise man
He who drinks in the law lives happily with a serene mind: the sage rejoices always in the law, as preached by the elect.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/8/14

 Chapter :6 The wise man

Well-makers lead the water wherever they like; fletchers bend the arrow; carpenters bend a log of wood; wise people fashion themselves.

As a solid rock is not shaken by the wind, wise people falter not amidst blame and praise. 

Wise people, after they have listened to the laws, become serene, like a deep, smooth, and still lake.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/9/14

 Chapter :6 The wise man

Good men indeed walk warily under all circumstances; good men speak not out of desire for sensual gratification; whether touched by happiness or sorrow wise people never appear elated or depressed. 

If, whether for his own sake or for the sake of others, a man wishes neither for a son ,nor for wealth, nor for lordship, and if he does not wish for his own success by unfair means , then he is good, wise, and virtuous.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/10/14

 Chapter :6 The wise man

Few are there among men who arrive at the other shore become Arhats; the other people here run up and down the shore. 

But those who, when the law has been well preached to them , follow the law,will pass over the dominion of death , however difficult to cross.

----------


## tommyrp12

Sorry I took a few days off. 

10/15/14

 Chapter :6 The wise man

A wise man should leave the dark state of ordinary life, and follow the bright state of the Bhikshu. After going from his home to a homeless state, heshould in his retirement look for enjoyment where enjoyment seemed difficult. Leaving all pleasures behind , and calling nothing his own, the wise man should purge himself from all the troubles of the mind.

Those whose mind is well grounded in the seven elements of knowledge, who without clinging to anything, rejoice in freedom from attachment, whose appetites have been conquered , and who are full of light, are free even in this world.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/16/14

 Chapter :8 The thousands

`Even though a speech be a thousand (of words), but made up of senseless words, one word of sense is better, which if a man hears, he becomes quiet. 

 Even though a Gatha (poem) be a thousand(of words) , but made up of senseless words, one word of a Gatha is better, which if a man hears , he becomes quiet. 

 Though a man recite a hundred Gathas made up of senseless words, one word of the law is better, which if a man hears, he becomes quiet.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/17/14

 Chapter :8 The thousands

If one man conquer in battle a thousand times a thousand men, and if another conquer himself, he is the greatest of conquerors. 

One's own self conquered is better than all other people;  not even a god ,a Gandharva, not Mara (with Brahman) could change into defeat the victory of a man who has vanquished himself, and always lives under restraint.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/21/14

 Chapter :8 The thousands

If a man for a hundred years sacrifice month after month with a thousand, and if he but for one moment pay homage to a man whose soul is grounded in true knowledge, better is that homage than sacrifice for a hundred years. 

If a man for a hundred years worship Agni (fire) in the forest, and if he but for one moment pay homage to a man whose soul is grounded in true knowledge, better is that homage than sacrifice for a hundred years. 

Whatever a man sacrifice in this world as an offering or as an obligation for a whole year in order to gain merit, the whole of it is not worth a quarter a farthing ; reverence shown to the righteous is better.

----------


## tommyrp12

Sorry I have not kept up with this. I have been a little preoccupied. 

11/4/14

Chapter :8 The thousands

He who always greets and constantly reveres the aged , four things will increase to him: life, beauty, happiness, power.

But he who lives a hundred years, vicious and unrestrained, a life of one day is better if a man is virtuous and reflecting.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/5/14

 Chapter :8 The thousands

And he who lives a hundred years, ignorant and unrestrained, a life of one day is better if a man is wise and reflecting.

And he who lives a hundred years, idle and weak, a life of one day is better if a man has attained firm strength.

And he who lives a hundred years, not seeing beginning and end, a life of one day is better if a man sees beginning and end.

And he who lives a hundred years, not seeing the immortal place, a life of one day is better if a man sees the immortal place.

And he who lives a hundred years, not seeing the highest law, a life of one day is better if a man sees the highest law.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/6/14 

Chapter 10: Punishment 

 All men tremble at punishment, all men fear death; remember that you are like unto them, and do not kill, nor cause slaughter. 

 All men tremble at punishment, all men love life; remember that thou art like unto them, and do not kill, nor cause slaughter.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/7/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment 

 He who, seeking his own happiness, punishes or kills beings who also long for happiness, will not find happiness after death. 

 He who, seeking his own happiness, does not punish or kill beings who also long for happiness, will find happiness after death.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/8/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment 

 Do not speak harshly to anybody; those who are spoken to will answer thee in the same way. Angry speech is painful: blows for blows will touch thee.

 If, like a shattered metal plate (gong), thou utter nothing, then thou hast reached Nirvana; anger is not known to thee.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/9/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment 

 As a cowherd with his drives his cows into the stable, so do age and death drive the life of men.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/10/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment 

A fool does not know when he commits his evil deeds: but the wicked man burns by his own deeds, as if burned by fire. 

He who inflicts pain on innocent and harmless persons, will soon come to one of these ten states -

He will have cruel suffering, loss, injury of the body, heavy affliction, or loss of mind. 

A misfortune coming from the king, or a fearful accusation, or loss of relations, or destruction of treasures. 

Lightning-fire will bun his houses; and when his body is destroyed the fool will go to hell.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/11/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment

Not nakedness, not platted hair, not dirt, not fasting, or lying on earth, not rubbing with dust, not sitting motionless, can purify a mortal who has not overcome desires. 

He who, though dressed in fine apparel, exercises tranquility, iquiet, subdued, restrained, chaste, and ceased to find fault with all other beings, he indeed is a Brahmana, an ascetic (sramana), a friar (bhikshu).

----------


## tommyrp12

11/12/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment

Is there in this world any man so restrained by shame that he does not provoke reproof, as a noble horse the whip? 

Like a noble horse when touched by the whip, be ye strenuous an eager, and by faith, by virtue, by energy, by meditation, by discernment of the law you will overcome this great pain, perfect in knowledge and in behavior, and never forgetful.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/23/14 

 Chapter 10: Punishment

 Well-makers lead water wherever they like; fletchers bend the arrow; carpenters bend a log of wood; goo people fashion themselves.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/24/14 

 Chapter 12: Self

If a man hold himself dear, let him watch himself carefully; during one at least out of the three watches a wise man should be watchful. 

Let each man direct himself first to what is proper, then let him teach others; thus a wise man will not suffer.

If a man make himself as he teaches others to be,then, being himself well subdued ,he may subdue others; for ones own self is indeed difficult to subdue.

Self is the lord of self, who else could be the lord? With self well subdued, a man finds a lord such as few can find.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/26/14 

 Chapter 12: Self

The evil done by one's self, self-begotten, self-bred, crushes the foolish, as a diamond breaks even a precious stone. 

He whose wickedness is very great brings himself down to that state where his enemy wishes him to be, as a creeper does with the tree which it surrounds. 

Bad deeds, and deeds hurtful to ourselves, are easy to do; what is beneficial and good, that is very difficult to do.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/3/14 

 Chapter 12: Self

The foolish man who scorns the rule of the venerable (Arhat), of the elect (Ariya), of the virtuous, and follows the false doctrine, he bears fruit to his own destruction, like the fruits of the Katthaka reed.

By one's self the evil is done, by one's self one suffers; by ones self evil is left undone, by one's self one is purified. The pure and impure stand and fall by themselves, no one can purify another. 

Let no one forget his own duty for the sake of another's, however great; let a man, after he has discerned his own duty, be always attentive to his duty.

----------


## westkyle

> 12/3/14 
> 
>  Chapter 11: Self
> 
> The foolish man who scorns the rule of the venerable (Arhat), of the elect (Ariya), of the virtuous, and follows the false doctrine, he bears fruit to his own destruction, like the fruits of the Katthaka reed.
> 
> By one's self the evil is done, by one's self one suffers; by ones self evil is left undone, by one's self one is purified. The pure and impure stand and fall by themselves, no one can purify another. 
> 
> Let no one forget his own duty for the sake of another's, however great; let a man, after he has discerned his own duty, be always attentive to his duty.


How do I find my duty?

----------


## tommyrp12

> How do I find my duty?






> Let no one forget his own duty for the sake of another's, however great; let a man, *after he has discerned his own duty*, be always attentive to his duty.






> By one's self the evil is done, by one's self one suffers; by ones self evil is left undone, by one's self one is purified. The pure and impure stand and fall by themselves, no one can purify another.



So I guess it is something to ask yourself. Its a personal question . I hope you enjoy the rest of the quotes and I appreciate the question.

----------


## westkyle

> So I guess it is something to ask yourself. Its a personal question . I hope you enjoy the rest of the quotes and I appreciate the question.


Crap.  I thought it would be easier than that.  Maybe my duty is to destroy my laziness.  Thanks for this thread.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/7/14

Chapter 13: The world

Do not follow the evil law! Do not live on in thoughtlessness! Do not follow false doctrine! Be not a friend of the world.

Rouse thyself! Do not be idle! Follow the law of virtue! The virtuous rest in bliss in this world and the next.

Follow the law of virtue; do not follow that of sin. The virtuous rest in bliss in this world and the next.

----------


## westkyle

> 12/7/14
> 
> Chapter 13: The world
> 
> Do not follow the evil law! Do not live on in thoughtlessness! Do not follow false doctrine! Be not a friend of the world.
> 
> Rouse thyself! Do not be idle! Follow the law of virtue! The virtuous rest in bliss in this world and the next.
> 
> Follow the law of virtue; do not follow that of sin. The virtuous rest in bliss in this world and the next.


I needed this today, thanks.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/10/14

 Chapter 13: The world

Look upon this world as you would a bubble, look upon it as you would on a mirage: the king of death does not see him who thus looks down upon the world.

Come, look at this glittering world, like unto a royal chariot; the foolish are immersed in it, but the wise do not touch it.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/17/14

 Chapter 13: The world

 He who formerly was reckless and afterward became sober, brightens up this world, like the moon when freed from clouds. 

 He whose evil deeds are covered by good deeds, brightens up this world, like the moon when freed from clouds.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/30/14

 Chapter 13: The world

This world is dark, few only can see here; a few only go to heaven, like birds escaped from the net.

The swans go on the path of the sun, they go miraculously through the ether; the wise are led out of this world, when they have conquered Mara and his train.

----------


## tommyrp12

1/7/15

Chapter 13: The world

If a man has transgressed the one law, and speaks lies, and scoffs at another world, there is no evil he will not do. 

The uncharitable do not go to the world of the gods; fools only do not praise liberality;  a wise man rejoices in liberality; and through it becomes blessed in the other world.

Better than sovereignty over the earth, better than going to heaven, better than lordship over all worlds, is the reward of sotapatti, the first step in holiness.

----------


## tommyrp12

1/12/15

Chapter 14: The Buddha ( The Awakened) 

He whose conquest cannot be conquered again, into whose conquest no one in this world enters, by what track can you lead him, the awakened, the omniscient, the trackless 

He whom no desire with its snares and poisons can lead astray, by what track can you lead him, the awakened, the omniscient, the trackless?

----------


## tommyrp12

1/12/15

 Chapter 14: The Buddha ( The Awakened) 

Even the gods envy those who are awakened and not forgetful, who are given to meditation, who are wise, and who delight in the repose of retirement from the world.

Difficult to obtain is the conception of men, difficult is the life of mortals, difficult is the hearing of the true law, difficult is the birth of the awakened (the attainment of Buddhahood) 

Not to commit any sin, to do good and to purify one's mind that is the teaching of all the awakened.

----------


## tommyrp12

1/26/15

 Chapter 14: The Buddha ( The Awakened) 

The awakened call patience the highest penance, long-suffering the highest Nirvana; for he is not an anchorite ( pravragita) who strikes others, he is not an ascetic (sramana) who insults others. 

Not to blame, not to strike, to live restrained under the law, to become moderate in eating, to sleep and sit alone, and to dwell on the highest thoughts, - this is the teaching of the awakened.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/3/15

 Chapter 14: The Buddha ( The Awakened) 

There is no satisfying lusts, even by a shower of gold pieces; he who knows that lusts have a short taste and cause pain, he is wise. 

Even in heavenly pleasures he finds no satisfaction, the disciple who is fully awakened delights only in the destruction of all desires.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/8/15

 Chapter 14: The Buddha ( The Awakened) 

Men driven by fear, go to many a refuge, to mountains and forests, to groves and sacred trees. 

But that is not a safe refuge, that is not the best refuge; a man is not delivered from all pains after having gone to that refuge.

He who takes refuge with the Buddha, the law, and the church; he who, with clear understanding, sees the four holy truths:

Pain, the origin of pain, the destruction of pain, and the eightfold holy way that leads to the quieting of pain. 

That is the safe refuge, that is the best refuge; having gone to that refuge, a man is delivered from all pain.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/16/15

Chapter 14: The Buddha ( The Awakened) 

A supernatural person (a Buddha) is not easily found, he is not born everywhere. Wherever such a sage is born,that race prospers.

Happy is the arising of the awakened,happy is the teaching of the True Law, happy is peace in the church,happy is the devotion of those who are at peace.

He who pays homage to those who deserve homage, weather the awakened (Buddha) or their disciples, those who have overcome the host of evils, and crossed the flood of sorrow, he who pays homage to such as have found deliverance and know no fear, his merit can never be measured by anyone.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/23/15

Chapter 15: Happiness 

We live happily indeed, not hating those who hate us! among men who hate us let us dwell free from hatred!

We live happily indeed, free from ailments among the ailing! among men who are ailing let us dwell free from ailments! 

We live happily indeed, free from greed among the greedy! among men who are greedy let us dwell free from greed!

We live happily indeed, though we call nothing our own! We shall be like the bright gods, feeding on happiness!

----------


## Sola_Fide

This is all a bunch of garbage (in the Bible's view).  What good does it do for a man to gain the whole world of physiological peace, yet lose his soul?  

This is the problem with this entire new psychological religion that is popular today.

----------


## tommyrp12

> This is all a bunch of garbage (in the Bible's view).  What good does it do for a man to gain the whole world of physiological peace, yet lose his soul?  
> 
> This is the problem with this entire new psychological religion that is popular today.


Sola, everyone respects your views, there are at least a dozen threads of your own to speak about your views. This was never meant as a thread for argument or to prove anything. It was meant as a source of Buddhist thought,teachings and compassion for everyone. You included. You are more than welcome to include your own Buddhist quotes. But please leave it at that.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Sola, everyone respects your views, there are at least a dozen threads of your own to speak about your views. This was never meant as a thread for argument or to prove anything. It was meant as a source of Buddhist thought,teachings and compassion for everyone. You included. You are more than welcome to include your own Buddhist quotes. But please leave it at that.


Hmmm. I don't think anyone respects my views.   In fact, my threads are the time when 98% of the board tells me how wrong I am, which is great.  I won't post anymore in this thread if dont want me to, but I'd really be interested to hear your response to my question.

Jesus asked this: what good is it for a man to gain the whole world, and yet lose his soul?  What good is it for a man to gain psychological peace, and yet lose his soul?

----------


## tommyrp12

> Hmmm. I don't think anyone respects my views.   In fact, my threads are the time when 98% of the board tells me how wrong I am, which is great.  I won't post anymore in this thread if dont want me to, but I'd really be interested to hear your response to my question.
> 
> Jesus asked this: what good is it for a man to gain the whole world, and yet lose his soul?  What good is it for a man to gain psychological peace, and yet lose his soul?


  Well, some of us can. 
 I would be glad to address Your question the best i could as probably the worlds worse Buddhist,but lets do that somewhere else.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/2/15

 Chapter 15: Happiness 

Victory breeds hatred, for the conquered is unhappy. He who has given up both victory and defeat,he, the contented is happy. 

There is no fire like passion; there is no losing throw like hatred; there is no pain like this body; there is no happiness higher than rest.

Hunger is the worst of diseases, the elements of the body the greatest of evil; if one knows this truly, that is Nirvana, the highest happiness.

Health is the greatest of gifts, contentedness the best riches; trust is the best of relationships, Nirvana the highest happiness.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/9/15

Chapter 15: Happiness 

He who has tasted the sweetness of solitude and tranquility, is free from fear and free from sin, while he tastes the sweetness of drinking in the law.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> 3/9/15
> 
> Chapter 15: Happiness 
> 
> He who has tasted the sweetness of solitude and tranquility, is free from fear and free from sin, while he tastes the sweetness of drinking in the law.




What law?  God's law?  God's law is sweet in the sense that it is a reflection of the nature of God, but it is absolutely terrifying in the sense that all men will be judged by this unyielding law, and no man has the righteousness needed to meet this law.   

That is why a Perfect Man had to follow the law perfectly and fulfill the law's demands for all those who are in Him.

----------


## moostraks

> What law?  God's law?  God's law is sweet in the sense that it is a reflection of the nature of God, but it is absolutely terrifying in the sense that all men will be judged by this unyielding law, and no man has the righteousness needed to meet this law.   
> 
> That is why a Perfect Man had to follow the law perfectly and fulfill the law's demands for all those who are in Him.


You were asked twice to take it somewhere else and discuss things there. You are rudely ignoring the requests of the OP to respect this thread for the purpose for which it was created. It is a horrible witness to Christianity for you to persist when you have been asked to do otherwise. It is against forum rules for you to continue as you have done when told the intention of the thread...

----------


## Sola_Fide

> You were asked twice to take it somewhere else and discuss things there. You are rudely ignoring the requests of the OP to respect this thread for the purpose for which it was created. It is a horrible witness to Christianity for you to persist when you have been asked to do otherwise. It is against forum rules for you to continue as you have done when told the intention of the thread...


I don't necessarily agree with the "requests of the OP rule" if that even is a rule.  If a statist started a thread praising Obama's drone policy would it be acceptable for this site for no one to be able to refute his posts?  Where would discussion be if that was the rule?

----------


## moostraks

> I don't necessarily agree with the "requests of the OP rule" if that even is a rule.  If a statist started a thread praising Obama's drone policy would it be acceptable for this site for no one to be able to refute his posts?  Where would discussion be if that was the rule?


Since this is private property and the rules are Bryan's you should respect the use of his property or shove off and create your own forum. Since you are here under his permission you should show respect to the owner for his ground rules. 

You can create your own thread filled with your questions provided you respect the intention of peace through religion but in the spirit of being a person supposedly supportive of liberty then it means you should show some respect towards courtesy and property rights.  Your behavior is an embarrassment to both the liberty movement and Christians. It is immature and unnecessary to constantly aggress against others and if your beliefs have any value then they don't need to be rammed down everyone's throats in every thread for people will be drawn to them based upon their logic and properness.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Since this is private property and the rules are Bryan's you should respect the use of his property or shove off and create your own forum. Since you are here under his permission you should show respect to the owner for his ground rules. 
> 
> You can create your own thread filled with your questions provided you respect the intention of peace through religion but in the spirit of being a person supposedly supportive of liberty then it means you should show some respect towards courtesy and property rights.  Your behavior is an embarrassment to both the liberty movement and Christians. It is immature and unnecessary to constantly aggress against others and if your beliefs have any value then they don't need to be rammed down everyone's throats in every thread for people will be drawn to them based upon their logic and properness.


Will you cite the rules you think I am breaking?

----------


## tommyrp12

Sola i am not sure if you are breaking any specific rule but you are definitely being a distraction with these baited questions where you tell us the answer and what our opinion should be. They are also ones i refuse to answer from now on. They detract from the peace this section of the forums was meant to enhance and certainly this thread. Please stop.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Sola i am not sure if you are breaking any specific rule but you are definitely being a distraction with these baited questions where you tell us the answer and what our opinion should be. They are also ones i refuse to answer from now on. They detract from the peace this section of the forums was meant to enhance and certainly this thread. Please stop.


Awwww... c'mon you guys. When Sola took a time out this place went quiet as a church mouse - dull as a bag of rocks, too.

Sola's a smart guy and his views are well considered. If he cut out what would we have to talk about? If everybody on the planet agreed on stuff like this how boring would that be?

Besides, if nothing else Sola's views cause me to take a good hard look at my own. I spend more time in the Bible, more time at kingjamesbibleonline.org, and more time at biblehub.com responding to Sola's posts than anybody on this board.  That's not just a good thing, that's a great thing.

So in kind of a back-handed way I want to say Thanks Sola!

----------


## tommyrp12

I am not saying get rid of the guy for expressing his opinions. I just want this thread to stay on topic and not turn into one of those debate threads. There are plenty of those threads where he is perfectly free to express himself.  

This was my stated goal. 



> I hope it is a source of wisdom and inspiration everyone can enjoy, no matter what your religious denomination is.


This was my only request to achieve that goal. 



> If you have your own quotes or comments please add them as long as it is not divisive trolling.


Ill leave it at that and hope people can respect it.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Awwww... c'mon you guys. When Sola took a time out this place went quiet as a church mouse - dull as a bag of rocks, too.
> 
> Sola's a smart guy and his views are well considered. If he cut out what would we have to talk about? If everybody on the planet agreed on stuff like this how boring would that be?
> 
> Besides, if nothing else Sola's views cause me to take a good hard look at my own. I spend more time in the Bible, more time at kingjamesbibleonline.org, and more time at biblehub.com responding to Sola's posts than anybody on this board.  That's not just a good thing, that's a great thing.
> 
> So in kind of a back-handed way I want to say Thanks Sola!



Thanks James.  I really take that as a wonderful compliment.  I really appreciate the posters like you who engage with me on religious matters.  We both learn something in the end.

----------


## moostraks

> Will you cite the rules you think I am breaking?





> • Posts should respect the intent and desires of the Topic Starter
> 
> Some issues of debate can become very contentious with two strongly opposing views. While it is of great value to have these opposing views hashed out, it is equally problematic for these debates to get carried over to many threads where the same debate points get rehashed over and over.
> 
> In such cases members will be asked to limit the debate or present their primary argument on the topic in one thread or a personal blog post. That thread can then be referenced elsewhere as needed, or a link can be put in one's signature for added exposure.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content.php?1989

----------


## moostraks

> Awwww... c'mon you guys. When Sola took a time out this place went quiet as a church mouse - dull as a bag of rocks, too.
> 
> Sola's a smart guy and his views are well considered. If he cut out what would we have to talk about? If everybody on the planet agreed on stuff like this how boring would that be?
> 
> Besides, if nothing else Sola's views cause me to take a good hard look at my own. I spend more time in the Bible, more time at kingjamesbibleonline.org, and more time at biblehub.com responding to Sola's posts than anybody on this board.  That's not just a good thing, that's a great thing.
> 
> So in kind of a back-handed way I want to say Thanks Sola!


This is not the SF forum and he is disruptive to any thread this isn't entertaining his narcissistic belief structure. His consistent and persistent attacks upon those who wish to have a haven for discussion outside of his belief structure are an insult to a community that is striving to be a workable model of liberty. I don't think that liberty implies that everyone should have to allow the town bully to control the conversation so his ego can be satisfied. There are plenty of threads where his nonsense is entertained and you could allow him to amuse you there, but he doesn't need to crap all over every thread so you can be amused and/or challenged. Frankly, after seeing his nonsense for the last few years he is like a one trick pony, and his constant attention seeking is tiresome and obnoxious. A person with a conscience and any morality would not require numerous requests to cease and desist, especially when the solution is as easy as creating a thread to indulge himself in instead of disrupting threads with his off topic diarrhea.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content.php?1989


Haha...WOW.  My threads _never_ stay on the topic of the OP.  I can barely get anyone in the thread to even_ comment_ on the OP.  Why are these "rules" not implemented in my threads?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> This is not the SF forum and he is disruptive to any thread this isn't entertaining *his narcissistic belief structure*. His consistent and persistent attacks upon those who wish to have a haven for discussion outside of his belief structure are an insult to a community that is striving to be a workable model of liberty. I don't think that liberty implies that everyone should have to allow the town bully to control the conversation so his ego can be satisfied. There are plenty of threads where his nonsense is entertained and you could allow him to amuse you there, but he doesn't need to crap all over every thread so you can be amused and/or challenged. Frankly, after seeing his nonsense for the last few years he is like a one trick pony, and his constant attention seeking is tiresome and obnoxious. A person with a conscience and any morality would not require numerous requests to cease and desist, especially when the solution is as easy as creating a thread to indulge himself in instead of disrupting threads with his off topic diarrhea.


How can my belief structure be narcissistic when I believe I am less than nothing and dead in my trespasses and sins?  How am I being narcissistic when I don't believe it is anything in me that is responsible for my salvation?  

I believe the narcissistic ones are the ones who believe it is their will that is responsible for their salvation.  They were smart enough or more spiritual or more discerning than the other idiots who didn't choose Jesus.  They have something to boast about. Who really has the narcissistic view here?

----------


## Ender

*Siddhartha Gautama, Buddha Quotes
*

A dog is not considered a good dog because he is a good barker. A man is not considered a good man because he is a good talker. 

All that we are is the result of what we have thought. If a man speaks or acts with an evil thought, pain follows him. If a man speaks or acts with a pure thought, happiness follows him, like a shadow that never leaves him. 

All things appear and disappear because of the concurrence of causes and conditions. Nothing ever exists entirely alone; everything is in relation to everything else. 

All wrong-doing arises because of mind. If mind is transformed can wrong-doing remain? 

Ambition is like love, impatient both of delays and rivals. 

An idea that is developed and put into action is more important than an idea that exists only as an idea. 

An insincere and evil friend is more to be feared than a wild beast; a wild beast may wound your body, but an evil friend will wound your mind. 

Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense. 

Better than a thousand hollow words, is one word that brings peace. 

Chaos is inherent in all compounded things. Strive on with diligence. 

Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment. 

Do not overrate what you have received, nor envy others. He who envies others does not obtain peace of mind. 

Ennui has made more gamblers than avarice, more drunkards than thirst, and perhaps as many suicides as despair. 

Every human being is the author of his own health or disease. 

Hatred does not cease by hatred, but only by love; this is the eternal rule. 

He is able who thinks he is able. 

He who experiences the unity of life sees his own Self in all beings, and all beings in his own Self, and looks on everything with an impartial eye. 

He who loves 50 people has 50 woes; he who loves no one has no woes. 

Health is the greatest gift, contentment the greatest wealth, faithfulness the best relationship. 

Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned. 

However many holy words you read,However many you speak,What good will they do youIf you do not act on upon them? 

I do not believe in a fate that falls on men however they act; but I do believe in a fate that falls on them unless they act. 

I never see what has been done; I only see what remains to be done. 

In a controversy the instant we feel anger we have already ceased striving for the truth, and have begun striving for ourselves. 

In the sky, there is no distinction of east and west; people create distinctions out of their own minds and then beleive them to be true. 

It is a man's own mind, not his enemy or foe, that lures him to evil ways. 

It is better to conquer yourself than to win a thousand battles. Then the victory is yours. It cannot be taken from you, not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell. 

It is better to travel well than to arrive. 

Just as a candle cannot burn without fire, men cannot live without a spiritual life. 

Just as treasures are uncovered from the earth, so virtue appears from good deeds, and wisdom appears from a pure and peaceful mind. To walk safely through the maze of human life, one needs the light of wisdom and the guidance of virtue. 

Let us rise up and be thankful, for if we didn't learn a lot today, at least we learned a little, and if we didn't learn a little, at least we didn't get sick, and if we got sick, at least we didn't die; so, let us all be thankful. 

On life's journey faith is nourishment, virtuous deeds are a shelter, wisdom is the light by day and right mindfulness is the protection by night. If a man lives a pure life, nothing can destroy him. 

Peace comes from within. Do not seek it without. 

Teach this triple truth to all: A generous heart, kind speech, and a life of service and compassion are the things which renew humanity. 

The foot feels the foot when it feels the ground. 

The only real failure in life is not to be true to the best one knows. 

The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, nor to worry about the future, but to live the present moment wisely and earnestly. 

The tongue like a sharp knife... Kills without drawing blood. 

The virtues, like the Muses, are always seen in groups. A good principle was never found solitary in any breast. 

The wise ones fashioned speech with their thought, sifting it as grain is sifted through a sieve. 

The world, indeed, is like a dream and the treasures of the world are an alluring mirage! Like the apparent distances in a picture, things have no reality in themselves, but they are like heat haze. 

There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth; not going all the way, and not starting. 

There is nothing more dreadful than the habit of doubt. Doubt separates people. It is a poison that disintegrates friendships and breaks up pleasant relations. It is a thorn that irritates and hurts; it is a sword that kills. 

Those who are free of resentful thoughts surely find peace. 

Thousands of candles can be lighted from a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared. 

Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth. 

To be idle is a short road to death and to be diligent is a way of life; foolish people are idle, wise people are diligent. 

To enjoy good health, to bring true happiness to one's family, to bring peace to all, one must first discipline and control one's own mind. If a man can control his mind he can find the way to Enlightenment, and all wisdom and virtue will naturally come to him. 

To live a pure unselfish life, one must count nothing as one's own in the midst of abundance. 

Unity can only be manifested by the Binary. Unity itself and the idea of Unity are already two. 

Virtue is persecuted more by the wicked than it is loved by the good. 

We are formed and molded by our thoughts. Those whose minds are shaped by selfless thoughts give joy when they speak or act. Joy follows them like a shadow that never leaves them. 

We are what we think. All that we are arises with our thoughts. With our thoughts, we make the world. 

What is the appropriate behavior for a man or a woman in the midst of this world, where each person is clinging to his piece of debris? What's the proper salutation between people as they pass each other in this flood? 

What we think, we become. 

Whatever words we utter should be chosen with care for people will hear them and be influenced by them for good or ill. 

When one has the feeling of dislike for evil, when one feels tranquil, one finds pleasure in listening to good teachings; when one has these feelings and appreciates them, one is free of fear. 

Without health life is not life; it is only a state of langour and suffering - an image of death. 

Work out your own salvation. Do not depend on others. 

You can search throughout the entire universe for someone who is more deserving of your love and affection than you are yourself, and that person is not to be found anywhere. You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe deserve your love and affection. 

You, yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe, deserve your love and affection. 

Your work is to discover your world and then with all your heart give yourself to it.

----------


## moostraks

> How can my belief structure be narcissistic when I believe I am less than nothing and dead in my trespasses and sins?  How am I being narcissistic when I don't believe it is anything in me that is responsible for my salvation?  
> 
> I believe the narcissistic ones are the ones who believe it is their will that is responsible for their salvation.  They were smart enough or more spiritual or more discerning than the other idiots who didn't choose Jesus.  They have something to boast about. Who really has the narcissistic view here?


Take it to another thread. This is not the place to go much further but narcissism is quite prevalent in religion and is used as a method of control by those who have enormous egos and wish to feel as though they were made superior to others whom they claim are lost, ignorant, or damned. Your petty tyrant routine wherein you personally decide what others believe and who is in or out while you act with no regard for the rights of others or remorse is classic narcissist behavior.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> This is not the SF forum and he is disruptive to any thread this isn't entertaining his narcissistic belief structure. His consistent and persistent attacks upon those who wish to have a haven for discussion outside of his belief structure are an insult to a community that is striving to be a workable model of liberty. I don't think that liberty implies that everyone should have to allow the town bully to control the conversation so his ego can be satisfied. There are plenty of threads where his nonsense is entertained and you could allow him to amuse you there, but he doesn't need to crap all over every thread so you can be amused and/or challenged. Frankly, after seeing his nonsense for the last few years he is like a one trick pony, and his constant attention seeking is tiresome and obnoxious. A person with a conscience and any morality would not require numerous requests to cease and desist, especially when the solution is as easy as creating a thread to indulge himself in instead of disrupting threads with his off topic diarrhea.


Ok. But you say "Take it to another thread" and then respond in like kind - keeping the off-topic conversation going.  Do as you say, not as you do, in other words 

(full disclosure: I was going to give you a neg rep and keep this comment private, but it gave me the "you can't rep moostraks anymore" thingy lol}

But you still send me and I still have a big 'ol diamond with your name on it!!

If you ever become socially available, of course.

----------


## moostraks

> Ok. But you say "Take it to another thread" and then respond in like kind - keeping the off-topic conversation going.  Do as you say, not as you do, in other words 
> 
> (full disclosure: I was going to give you a neg rep and keep this comment private, but it gave me the "you can't rep moostraks anymore" thingy lol}
> 
> But you still send me and I still have a big 'ol diamond with your name on it!!
> 
> If you ever become socially available, of course.


 I feel bad about cluttering up tommy's thread when it was very consistent until the usual disruption took place. I addressed SF because someone should step forward who comes from the same faith title and call it out.(I don't complain to the mods, they have enough problems) I responded to you in public because I want it on the record and not as gossip.(as your post was directed to tommy but included you guys re: asking SF to take it elsewhere) I have had enough of SF's accusations to warrant not giving any more ammo to a person with a grudge.

If SF wants to discuss narcissism and religion I made a thread recently or he can start his own. As for doing unto others, I am, as I would and have appreciate(d) other's support when SF trashed them (my threads). If tommy needs to the off topic posts can be moved. 

My apologies to tommy and if you have anything more to address me on the subject start a new thread on it but let's get this one back to its originally scheduled program.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/19/15

Chapter 15: Happiness 

The sight of the elect (Arya) is good, to live with them is always happiness; if a man does not see fools, he will be truly happy. 

He who walks in the company of fools suffers a long way;company with fools, as with an enemy, is always painful; company with the wise is pleasure, like meeting with kinsfolk.

Therefore, one ought to follow the wise, the intelligent, the learned, the much enduring, the dutiful, the elect; one ought to follow a good and wise man, as the moon follows the path of the stars.

----------


## acesfull

Hi Folks

Not a Buddha quote, however seems appropriate for the bickering that I am reading in this thread.

" DIE RELIGIONEN MUSSEN ALLE TOLERIERT WERDEN...DENN HIER MUSS EIN JEDER NACH SEINER FASSON SELIG WERDEN'

' All RELIGIONS MUST BE TOLERATED... EVERY MAN MUST GO TO HEAVEN IN HIS OWN WAY'.( Fredrick the Great).

My .02

Acesfull

----------


## tommyrp12

3/24/15

Chapter 17: Anger 

Let a man leave anger, let him forsake pride, let him overcome all bondage! No sufferings befall the man who is not attached to name and form, and who calls nothing his own. 

He who holds back rising anger like a rolling chariot, him i call a real driver; other people are but holding the reins.

----------


## tommyrp12

In the book there may be more than one verse at a time on each page. I am making these posts one page at a time, so like my last post there are two verses. Just letting you guys/gals know so it may clear up any confusion arising from my not saying so. This next post also has two verses.


3/24/15

Chapter 17: Anger 

Let a man overcome anger by love, let him overcome evil by good; let him overcome the greedy by liberality, the liar by truth!

Speak the truth, do not yield to anger; give , if thou art asked asked for little; by these three steps thou wilt go near the gods.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/6/15

Chapter 17: Anger 

The sages who injure nobody, and who always control their body, they will go to the unchangeable place (Nirvana), where, if they have gone, they will suffer no more. 

Those who are ever watchful, who study day and night, and who strive after Nirvana, their passions will come to an end.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/13/15

Chapter 17: Anger 

This is a old saying, O Atula, this is not only of today: " They blame him who sits silent, they blame him who speaks much, they also blame him who says little; there is no one on earth who is not blamed."

There never was, there will never be, nor is there now, a man who is always blamed, or a man who is always praised.

But he whom those discriminate praise continually day after day, as without blemish, wise, rich in knowledge and virtue, who would dare to blame him, like a coin made of gold from the Gambu  river? Even gods praise him, he is praised even by Brahman.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/20/15

Chapter 17: Anger 

Beware of bodily anger, and control thy body! Leave the sins of the body, and with thy body practice virtue! 

Beware of the anger of the tongue, and control thy tongue! Leave the sins of the tongue, and practice virtue with thy tongue!

Beware of the anger of the mind, and control thy mind! Leave the sins of the mind, and practice virtue with thy mind!

The wise who control their body, who control their tongue,the wise who control their mind, are indeed well controlled.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/27/15

Chapter 19: The Just

 A man is not just if he carries a matter by violence; no; he who distinguishes both right and wrong , who is learned and leads others, not by violence, but by law and equity, and who is guarded by the law and intelligent, he is called just.

 A man is not learned because he talks much; he who is patient , free from hatred and fear, he is called learned.

 A man is not a supporter of the law because he talks much; even if a man has learned little, but sees the law bodily, he is a supporter of the law, a man who never neglects the law.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/4/15

Chapter 19: The Just

 A man is not a elder because his head is grey; his age may be ripe, but he is called "Old -in-vain".

 He in whom there is truth, virtue, love, restraint, moderation, he who is free from impurity and is wise, he is called an elder.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/12/15

Chapter 19: The Just

An envious, stingy, dishonest man does not become respectable by means of much talking only, or by the beauty of his complexion.

He in whom all this is destroyed, and taken out with the very root, he, when  freed from hatred, is called respectable.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/18/15

Chapter 19: The Just

 Not by tonsure does an undisciplined man who speaks falsehood become a Samana; can a man be a Samana who is still held captive by desire and greediness?

 He who always quiets the evil, whether small or large, he is called a Samana ( a quiet man), because he has quieted all evil.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/25/15

Chapter 19: The Just

 A man is not a mendicant (Bhikshu) simply because he asks others for alms; he who adopts the whole law is a Bhikshu, not he who only begs. 

 He who is above good and evil, who is chaste, who with care passes through the world, he indeed is called a Bhikshu.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/1/15

Chapter 19: The Just

 A man is not a Muni because he observes silence, if he is foolish and ignorant; but the wise who, as with the balance , chooses the good and avoids evil, he is a Muni, and is a Muni thereby; he who in this world weighs both sides is called Muni. 

 A man is not an elect (Ariya) because he injures living creatures; because he has pity on all living creatures, therefore is a man called Ariya.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/8/15

Chapter 19: The Just

Not only by discipline and vows, not only by much learning, not by entering into a trance, not by sleeping alone, do I earn the happiness of release which no worldling can know. O Bhikshu, he who has obtained the extinction of desires, has obtained confidence.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/15/15

Chapter 20: The Way 

 The best of ways is the eightfold; the best of truths the four words; the best of virtues passionlessness; the best of of men he who has eyes to see.

 This is the way, there is no other that leads to purifying of intelligence. Go on this way! Everything else is the deceit of Mara, the tempter.

 If you go on this way, you will make an end of pain! The way  was preached by me, when i had understood the removal of the thorns of the flesh.

 You yourself must make an effort. The Tathagatas (Buddhas) are only preachers. 
The thoughtful who enter the way are freed from the bondage of Mara.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/22/15

Chapter 20: The Way 

"All created things perish" he who knows and sees this becomes passive in pain; this is the way to purity.

"All created things are grief and pain," he who knows and sees this becomes passive in pain; this is the way that leads to purity.

"All forms are unreal," he who knows and sees this becomes passive in pain; this is the way that leads to purity.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/30/15

Chapter 20: The Way 

He who does not rouse himself when it is time to rise, who, though young and strong, is full of sloth, whose will and thought are weak, that lazy and idle man will never find the way to knowledge.

Watching his speech, well restrained in mind, let a man never commit wrong with his body! Let a man but keep these three roads of action clear, and he will achieve the way which is taught by the wise.

----------


## tommyrp12

7/6/15

Chapter 20: The Way 

Through zeal knowledge is gained, through lack of zeal knowledge is lost; let a man who knows this double path of gain and loss thus place himself that knowledge may grow.

----------


## tommyrp12

7/13/15

Chapter 20: The Way 

Cut down the whole forest of desires, not a tree only! Danger comes out of the forest of desires. When you have cut down both the forest of desires and its undergrowth, then, Bhikshus, you will be rid of the forest and of desires!

----------


## tommyrp12

7/21/15

Chapter 20: The Way 

 So long as the love of man toward a women, even the smallest, is not destroyed, so long is his mind in bondage, as the calf that drinks milk is to its mother. 

 Cut out the love of self, like an autumn lotus, with thy hand! Cherish the road of peace. Nirvana has been shown by Sugata (Buddha).

----------


## tommyrp12

7/27/15

Chapter 20: The Way 



"Here I shall dwell in the rain, here in the winter and summer" thus the fool meditates, and does not think of his death. 

Death comes and carries off that man, praised for his children and flocks, his mind distracted, as a flood carries off a sleeping village.

Sons are no help, nor a father, nor relations; there is no help from kinsfolk for one whom death has seized. 

A wise and good man who knows the meaning of this, should quickly clear the way that leads to Nirvana.

----------


## tommyrp12

8/3/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous 

If by leaving a small pleasure one sees a great pleasure, let a wise man leave the small pleasure,and look to the great. 

He who, by causing pain to others, wishes to obtain pleasure for himself, he, entangled in the bonds of hatred, will never be free from hatred.

----------


## tommyrp12

8/10/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous 

What ought to be done is neglected, what ought not to be done is done; the desires of unruly, thoughtless people are always increasing.

But they whose whole watchfulness is always directed at their body, who do not follow what ought not to be done, and who steadfastly do what ought to be done, the desires of such watchful and wise people will come to a end.

----------


## tommyrp12

8/17/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous 

A true Brahmana goes scatheless, though he have killed father and mother, and two valiant kings, though he has destroyed a kingdom with all its subjects.

A true Brahmana goes scatheless, though he have killed father and mother, and two holy kings, and an eminent man besides.

----------


## tommyrp12

8/24/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous 

The disciples of Gotama (Buddha) are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on Buddha.

The disciples of Gotama are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on the law.

The disciples of Gotama are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on the church.

The disciples of Gotama are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on their body.

----------


## Uriah

> 8/24/15
> 
> Chapter 21: Miscellaneous 
> 
> The disciples of Gotama (Buddha) are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on Buddha.
> 
> The disciples of Gotama are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on the law.
> 
> The disciples of Gotama are always well awake, and their thoughts day and night are always set on the church.
> ...


I wonder if "law" is a translation of dhamma and "church" likewise a translation of sangha.

----------


## tommyrp12

> I wonder if "law" is a translation of dhamma and "church" likewise a translation of sangha.


I believe you are correct. 

9/8/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous

The disciples of Gotama are always well awake,and their mind day and night always delights in compassion.

The disciples of Gotama are always well awake, and their mind day and night always delights in meditation.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/14/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous

It is hard to leave the world to become a friar, it is hard to enjoy the world; hard is the monastery, painful are the houses; painful it is to dwell with equals to share everything in common and the itinerant mendicant is beset with pain. Therefore let no man be a itinerant mendicant and he will not be beset with pain. 

A man full of faith, if endowed with virtue and glory, is respected, whatever place he may choose.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/21/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous

Good people shine from afar, like the snowy mountains; bad people are not seen, like arrows shot by night.

----------


## tommyrp12

9/29/15

Chapter 21: Miscellaneous

Sitting alone, lying down alone, walking without ceasing, and alone subduing himself, let a man be happy near the edge of a forest.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/7/15

Chapter 22: The Downward Course

He who says what is not, goes to hell; he also who, having done a thing , says i have not done it. After death both are equal, they are men with evil deeds in the next world. 

Many men whose shoulders are covered with the yellow gown are ill-conditioned and unrestrained; such evildoers by their evil deeds go to hell.

Better it would be to swallow a heated iron ball, like flaming fire, than that a bad unrestrained fellow should live on the charity of the land.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/13/15

Chapter 22: The Downward Course

Four things does a wreckless man man gain who covets his neighbors wife- demerit, an uncomfortable bed, thirdly, punishment and lastly, hell. 

There is demerit, and the evil way to hell, there is the short pleasure of the frightened in the arms of the frightened, and the king imposes heavy punishment; therefore let no man think of his neighbors wife.

----------


## tommyrp12

10/19/15

Chapter 22: The Downward Course

As a grass-blade, if badly grasped, cuts the arm, badly practiced asceticism leads to hell.

An act carelessly performed, a broken vow, and hesitating obedience to discipline ( Brahma- kariyam), all this brings no great reward. 

If anything is to be done, let a man do it, let him attack it vigorously! A careless pilgrim only scatters the dust of his passions more widely. 

An evil deed is better left undone, for a man repents of it afterward; a good deed is better done, for having done it, one does not repent.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/2/15

Chapter 22: The Downward Course

Like a well-guarded frontier fort, with defenses within and without, so let a man guard himself. Not a moment should escape, for they who allow the right moment to pass, suffer pain when they are in hell.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/9/15

Chapter 22: The Downward Course

They who are ashamed of what they ought not to be ashamed of, and are not ashamed of what they ought to be ashamed of, such men, embracing false doctrines, enter the evil path. 

They who fear when they ought not to fear, and fear not when they ought to fear, such men embracing false doctrines, enter the evil path. 

They who see sin where there is no sin, and see no sin where there is sin, such men embracing false doctrines, enter the evil path. 

They who see sin where there is no sin, and see no sin where there is sin, such men, embracing the true doctrine, enter the good path.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Wow, still going strong. Good stuff.

----------


## tommyrp12

11/16/15

Chapter 24: Thirst

 The thirst of a thoughtless man grows like a creeper; he runs from life to life, like a monkey seeking fruit in the forest. 

 Whomsoever this fierce thirst overcomes, full of poison, in this world, his sufferings increase like the abounding Birana grass.

 But from him who overcomes this fierce thirst, difficult to be conquered in this world, sufferings fall off, like water-drops from a lotus leaf.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/1/15

Chapter 24: Thirst

This salutary word i tell you, "Do ye, as many as are here assembled, dig up the root of thirst, as he who wants the sweet- scented Usira root must dig up the Birana grass, that Mara, the tempter, may not crush you again and again, as the stream crushes the reeds." 

As a tree, even though it has been cut down, is firm so long as its root is safe , and grows again, thus, unless the feeders of thirst are destroyed , the pain of life will return again and again.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/7/15

Chapter 24: Thirst

He whose thirty-six streams are strongly flowing in the channels of pleasure, the waves-his desires which are set on passion-will carry away that misguided man.

The channels run everywhere, the creeper of passion stands sprouting; if you see the creeper springing up, cut its root by means of knowledge.

----------


## tommyrp12

12/17/15

Chapter 24: Thirst

A creature's pleasures are extravagant and luxurious; given up to pleasure and deriving happiness, men undergo again and again birth and decay.

----------


## tommyrp12

1/4/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

Beset with lust, men run about like a snared hare; held in fetters and bonds, they undergo pain for a long time, again and again.

Beset with lust, men run about like a snared hare; let therefore the medicant drive out thirst, by striving for passionlessness for himself. 

He who having got rid of the forest of lust (after having reached Nirvana) gives himself over to forest-life (to lust), and  who, when removed from the forest (from lust), runs to the forest (to lust), look at that man! Though free, he runs into bondage.

----------


## tommyrp12

1/11/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

Wise people do not call that a strong fetter which is made of iron, wood or hemp; far stronger is the care for precious stones and rings, for sons and a wife. 

That fetter wise people call strong which drags down, yields, but is difficult to undo; after having cut this at last, people leave the world, free from cares, and leaving desires and pleasures of love behind.

----------


## tommyrp12

1/25/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

Those who are slaves to passions, run down with the stream of desires, as a spider runs down the web which he has made himself; when they have cut this, at last, wise people go onward, free from cares, leaving all pain behind. 

Give up what is before, give up what is behind, give up what is between, when thou goest to the other shore of existence; if thy mind is all together free, thou wilt not again enter into birth and decay.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/1/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

If a man is thrown about by doubts, full of strong passions, and yearning only for what is delightful, his thirst will grow more and more, and he indeed will make his fetters strong. 

If a man delights in quieting doubts, and, always reflecting, dwells on what is not delightful, he certainly will remove, nay, he will cut the fetter of Mara.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/8/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

He who has reached consummation, who does not tremble, who is without thirst and without sin, he has broken all the thorns of life: This will be his last body. 

He who is without thirst and without affection, who understands the words and their interpretation, who knows the order of letters (those which are before and which are after), he has received his last body, he is called the great sage, the great man.

----------


## tommyrp12

2/22/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

"I have conquered all, i know all, in all conditions of life i am free from taint; i have left all, and through the destruction of thirst i am free; having learned myself, whom should i indicate as my teacher?" 

The gift of the law exceeds all gifts; the sweetness of the law exceeds all sweetness; the delight in the law exceeds all delights; the extinction of thirst overcomes all pain.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/1/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

Riches destroy the foolish, if they look not for the other shore; the foolish by his thirst for riches destroys himself, as if he was destroying others.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/7/2016

Chapter 24: Thirst

The fields are damaged by weeds, mankind is damaged by passion: therefore a gift bestowed on the passionless brings great reward. 

The fields are damaged by weeds, mankind is damaged by hatred: therefore a gift bestowed on those who do not hate brings great reward. 

The fields are damaged by weeds, mankind is damaged by vanity: therefore a gift bestowed on those who are free from vanity brings great reward. 

The fields are damaged by weeds, mankind is damaged by lust: therefore a gift bestowed on those who are free from lust brings great reward.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/14/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

Stop  the stream valiantly, drive away the desires, O Brahmana! When you have understood the destruction of all that was made, you will understand that which was not made. 

If the Brahmana has reached the other shore in both laws, in restraint and contemplation, all bonds vanish from him who has obtained knowlege.

He for whom there is neither the hither nor the further shore, nor both, him, the fearless and unshackled,  i call indeed a Brahmana.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/21/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

He who is thoughtful, blameless, settled, dutiful, without passions, and who has attained the highest end, him i call indeed a Brahmana.

The sun is bright by day, the moon shines by night, the warrior is bright in his armor, the Brahmana is bright in his meditation; but Buddha, the Awakened, is bright with splendor day and night. 

Because a man is rid of evil, therefore he is called Brahmana; because he walks quietly, therefore he is called Samana; because he has sent away his own impurities,therefore he is called Pravragita ( Pabbagita, a pilgrim.)

----------


## Libertas Aut Mortis

I really enjoyed reading through this, thanks for the time nd effort youve put into this thread. Ive never read much of this stuff before.

----------


## tommyrp12

Thanks, i'm glad you like it. I'm going to have to find a new text with new quotes soon because this is the last chapter of this book.

----------


## tommyrp12

3/21/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

No one should attack a Brhmana, but no Brahmana if attacked, should let himself fly at his aggressor! Woe to him who strikes a Brahmana, more woe to him who flies at his aggressor! 

It advantages a Brahmana not a little if he holds his mind back from the pleasures of life; when all wish to injure has vanished, the more pain will cease. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who does not offend by body, word, or thought, and is controlled on these three points. 

He from whom he may learn the law, as taught by the Well- awakened (Buddha), let him worship it assiduously, as the Brahmana worships the sacrificial fire.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/4/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

A Man does not become a Brahmana by his platted hair, by his family, or by birth; in whom there is truth and righteousness, he is blessed, he is Brahmana. 

What is the use of platted hair, O fool! what of the raiment of goat-skins? Within thee there is ravening, but outside thou makest clean. 

The man who wears dirty raiments, who is emaciated and covered with veins, who lives alone in the forest, and meditates, him i call indeed a Brahmana.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/4/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

I do not call a man a Brahmana because of his origin or of his mother. He is indeed arrogant, and he is wealthy: but the poor, who is free from all attachments, him i call indeed a Brahmana. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who, after cutting all fetters, never trembles, is free from bonds and unshackled. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who, after cutting the strap and the thong, the rope with all that pertains to it, has destroyed all obstacles, and is awakened.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/19/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

Him i call a Brahmana who, though he has committed no offense, endures reproach, stripes, and bonds: who has endurance for his force, and strength for his army. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who is free from anger, dutiful, virtuous, without appetite, who is subdued, and has received his last body.

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who does not cling to sensual pleasures, like water on a lotus leaf, like a mustard seed on the point of a needle. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who, even here, knows the end of his own suffering, has put down his burden, and unshackled.

----------


## tommyrp12

4/25/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

Him i call indeed a Brahamana whose knowledge is deep, who possesses wisdom, who knows the right way and the wrong, and has attained the highest end.

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who keeps aloof both from laymen and from mendicants, who frequents no houses, and has but few desires. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who without hurting any creatures, weather feeble or strong, does not kill nor cause slaughter.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/2/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat)

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who is tolerant with the intolerant, mild with the violent, and free from greed among the greedy. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana from whom anger and hatred, pride and envy have dropped like a mustard seed from the point of a needle.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/9/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat)

Him i call a indeed a Brahmana who utters true speech, instructive and free from harshness, so that he offend no one.

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who takes nothing in this world that is not given him, be it long or short, small or large, good or bad. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who fosters no desires for this world or for the next, he has no inclinations, and is unshackled.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/16/2016

Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who has no interests, and when he has understood the truth, does not say How, how? and who has reached the depth of the immortal. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who in this world has risen above both ties, good and evil, who is free from grief, from sin, and impurity.

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who is bright like the moon, pure, serene, undisturbed, and in whom all gaiety is extinct. 

Him i call indeed a Brahmana who has traversed that miry road, the impassable world, difficult to pass, and its vanity, who has gone through, and reached the other shore, is thoughtful, steadfast, free from doubts, free from attachment, and content.

----------


## tommyrp12

5/30/2016

 Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

Him I call indeed a Brahmana who in this world, having abandoned all desires, travels about without a home, and in whom all concupiscence is extinct. 

Him I call indeed a Brahmana who, leaving all longings, travels about without a home, and in whom all covetousness is extinct. 

Him I call indeed a Brahamana, who after leaving all bondage to men, has risen above all bondage to the gods, and is free from all and every bondage. 

Him I call indeed a Brahmana who has left what gives pleasure and what gives pain, who is cold, and free from all germs: of renewed life, the hero who has conquered all the worlds.

----------


## Biblefundyfun

This is all pretty much plagiarised from holy writ aka the word of God. Why are you posting all this stuff might I ask?

----------


## tommyrp12

> I bought this book called The Way Of The Buddha, The Illustrated Dhammapada. This a compilation in verse form words spoken by the classical Buddha known as Siddhartha Gautama Shakyamuni during various times in his life. I hope it is a source of wisdom and inspiration everyone can enjoy, no matter what your religious denomination is. I will add one verse a day. If you have your own quotes or comments please add them as long as it is not divisive trolling.


I ended up posting about once a week instead of once a day.

----------


## Biblefundyfun

> I ended up posting about once a week instead of once a day.


it's fair to say that those who are Christian bible believers might find the daily posting of a false religious text to be trolling.

----------


## TER

> it's fair to say that those who are Christian bible believers might find the daily posting of a false religious text to be trolling.


It's fair to say, I think, that your one post in this thread has done more to turn people away from Christ than all the other posts written previously by the OP.

----------


## tommyrp12

I never wanted to turn anyone away from what they believe. Just share mine and if there be similarities all the better. $#@!. I feel like the Dangerfield. No respect but i'll welcome everyone.

----------


## Biblefundyfun

> It's fair to say, I think, that your one post in this thread has done more to turn people away from Christ than all the other posts written previously by the OP.


Well then let's hope the Buddha and his texts can restore all to Christ then shall we? By the way I think it is intentionally evil and wicked to accuse a Christian off turning anyone away from Christ and as at this moment my summation of you is that you are an intentionally evil and wicked disinformation terrorist.

----------


## Biblefundyfun

> I never wanted to turn anyone away from what they believe. Just share mine and if there be similarities all the better. $#@!. I feel like the Dangerfield. No respect but i'll welcome everyone.


yo Rodney drop the zero and get yourself a hero. Have you ever read the psalms and proverbs in a King James Bible? You might want to check out where the Buddha got all his ideas from. If after doing this you don't see the similarities aka the plagurism, let me know. I'm here to help. Any one can cut and paste text. I don't see that as sharing. From now on if you do so, I will post biblical scripture to show YOU the comparisons. As far as I know buddist don't believe in God, they are atheists.

----------


## tommyrp12

> yo Rodney drop the zero and get yourself a hero. Have you ever read the psalms and proverbs in a King James Bible? You might want to check out where the Buddha got all his ideas from. If after doing this you don't see the similarities aka the plagurism, let me know. I'm here to help. Any one can cut and paste text. I don't see that as sharing. From now on if you do so, I will post biblical scripture to show YOU the comparisons. As far as I know buddist don't believe in God, they are atheists.


I asked politely for no divisive trolling. I have no plans of attacking you or your beliefs or those of other people and I won't. I actually promise not to. I just ask that you don't mess this thread up and consider starting your own.

Edit: Thanks for everyone's support.

----------


## Biblefundyfun

> I asked politely for no divisive trolling. I have no plans of attacking you or your beliefs or those of other people and I won't. I actually promise not to. I just ask that you don't mess this thread up and consider starting your own.


Listen mate disagreeing with and or challenging Buddism in a religious forum is not trolling. Nor is it divisive. Buddhism is a false atheist religion therefore it is a lie. If you don't agree with me, tough biscuits. Perhaps a Buddhist forum might be more your bag.

----------


## tod evans

> It's fair to say, I think, that your one post in this thread has done more to turn people away from Christ than all the other posts written previously by the OP.


Once again TER nails it!

+rep.

----------


## Biblefundyfun

> Once again TER nails it!
> 
> +rep.


Are you a member of Nambla?

----------


## tod evans

> Are you a member of Nambla?


Since I don't report posts and since this obviously antagonistic post was made in the 'Peace through religion' section, I'll curb my desire to respond appropriately and only say;

Evangelicals, such as yourself, comprise the largest segment of the pedo ring you refer to and criminal convictions over the last decades substantiate this.

It's too bad you must try to make yourself feel better about your own behaviors by insulting the OP in this thread and respected member TER, neither of whom has shown the slightest offence toward you.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/6/2016

 Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat) 

Him I call the Brahmana who knows the destruction and return of beings everywhere, who is free from bondage, welfaring (Sugata), and awakened (Buddha). 

Him I call indeed the Brahmana whos path the gods do not know, nor spirits (Gandharvas), nor men, whose passions are extinct, and who is a Arhat. 

Him I call indeed a Brahmana who calls nothing his own, whether it be before, behind, or between; who is poor, and free from the love of the world. 

Him I call indeed a Brahmana, the manly, the noble, the hero, the great sage, the conqueror, the indifferent, the accomplished, the awakened.

----------


## tommyrp12

6/14/2016

 Chapter 26: The Brahmana (Arhat)

Him I call indeed a Brahmana who knows his former abodes, who sees heaven and hell, has reached the end of births, is perfect in knowledge, a sage, and whose perfections are all perfect.

----------

